# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  Certifier doesn't want to help

## Balicinta

Hi, 
Does anyone know what one can do if their certifier doesn't want to come to the party. This certifier is rude, doesn't want to listen to any alternatives and very stubborn. I have called BSA and they stated that the only thing we can do is change certifiers, most certifiers won't take on already constructed work and then there is the cost of paying them all over again. 
Any advice? 
Thank you :Biggrin:

----------


## ringtail

Whats the issue relating to ( apart from being an a-hole ) ? A lot of certifiers think they are god and try and make the rules up. Bottom line is, if complies with the BCA and local regs the certifier must approve.

----------

